# Old S&W .32 pistol ?



## paco (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello All... I was just given an old ( close to 100 yrs.) Pistol. I am looking to identify it and
maybe place an age to it. So , any help would be appreciated.

This is engraved on the barrel... for 32 SMITH & WESSON. hard to make this out but , i think it
says... ctgs as well after the S&W. serial # 71XX.

Thanks for any help !

Paco


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok paco a little more information here would help a great deal, that serial number is in at lest 3 of S&Ws .32 pistols lines that are around 100 years old. Is there an exposed hammer or is it hammerless? Is it a break action or will the cylinder swing out to reload? Also any other markings you can give will help a lot as will a picture.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Photos, man. We need photos.
Markings are important, so include photos of them.

I bet, without looking, that it's an Iver Johnson. Is there an owl's-head logo on each grip panel?
(The US Firearms brand was made by IJ, as were several others. Many were house-brand guns sold by Sears and "Monkey-Ward.")


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Try the smith and Wesson forum. They are very knowledgeable but a bit fuddy duddy. Don't say Darn or any other naughty words. Smith & Wesson Forum


----------

